# What is the best MMA Magazine out?



## chinto01 (Feb 22, 2008)

What do you guys think is the best mma magazine out. I have purchased both Tapout & fightsport and I prefer Fightsport. Opinions?

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know either of these I'm afraid but try _Fighters Only_.

http://www.fightersonlymag.com
http://www.fightersonlymag.com/blog
http://www.myspace.com/fightersonlymagazine


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 22, 2008)

I like 'Fight!'
TapouT is ok, but still just kind of riding off the name of the clothingline (separate company).


----------



## Odin (Feb 25, 2008)

I would say fighters only, the training section is also quite good....i actually have a friend that writes for them.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Odin said:


> I would say fighters only, the training section is also quite good....i actually have a friend that writes for them.


 

Cool! who's that? I know Hywel the editor and a few others.


----------



## Odin (Feb 26, 2008)

Alex Gold that writes the strength and conditioning articles each month is a good friend of mine. ( if not a little crazy )


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Odin said:


> Alex Gold that writes the strength and conditioning articles each month is a good friend of mine. ( if not a little crazy )


 
LOl I've heard that! My instructor Mick knows him, I think I met him once! Dave Swan the recipes guy is a good friend, fights well too. Rosi of course, Pete Irving very sweet guy (the Yanks don't think so lol they wouldn't let him out of the airport in Las Vegas) Ian Freeman of course, talking to him on Saturday, he's fighting Paul Cahoon soon on CR. Can't think offhand who else writes in their, my instructor has written for them too. Did a big double article on training in Thailand. 
I think one of the reasons it's a good mag is that it's written by people we know of, if not actually know. it keeps it current and interesting. Plenty of overseas news too though.


----------

